# Am I the only one who doesn't like Borsa Bella prints?



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I think the quality looks awesome....and I hear the customer service rocks! But when it comes down to it, most of her prints are either too "flowery" "patterny" or "Bland"......not one of them strikes my fancy.....though for the sake of wanting another Kindle accessory I wish one would! Peer pressure has worked wonders so far......why isn't it working on me with this product?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

She does custom work with the material of your choice.


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

You can always e-mail her about what fabric you have in mind.  I also agree that most of her fabric is too flowery for my taste.  I e-mailed her asking about something in blue that wasn't flowery.  Within hours, she had replied back with several fabrics she had available that weren't on the site - one of which I loved.  Within a few days, I had a custom made bag


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

if you had a fabric in mind you like Melissa does custom work


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't like _most_ of her fabrics either... two or three exceptions only... but she does the same awesome work with custom fabrics! I have three of her bags (two Kindle and one gadget bag), and they're all from fabrics that I sent her. She doesn't need very much fabric, so it's just a tiny extra expense, and her mark-up for custom work is also minimal. Go browse a fabric store and find something you like and send it to her; you won't regret it!

(Make sure you check her website first for how much she needs for the specific bag you want.)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There are several people on Etsy who make Kindle bags. Perhaps you will find one who is using fabrics more to your taste.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I don't like _most_ of her fabrics either... two or three exceptions only... but she does the same awesome work with custom fabrics! I have three of her bags (two Kindle and one gadget bag), and they're all from fabrics that I sent her. She doesn't need very much fabric, so it's just a tiny extra expense, and her mark-up for custom work is also minimal. Go browse a fabric store and find something you like and send it to her; you won't regret it!
> 
> (Make sure you check her website first for how much she needs for the specific bag you want.)


I'm with Susan, there are lots of fabrics on her site that I dislike. Some have actually grown on me though--the elegant black and white paired with a solid black turned out to be exactly the look I wanted for a small camera bag.

But I've seen some really really amazing Kindle bags she's done with fabrics that individuals have sent her, so it's just a matter of finding a fabric you truly love!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Borsa Bella isn't my style either.  And I have to admit that I'm one of the few that doesn't want an Oberon.  It's all beautiful, just not me.  I'm glad there are so many choices out there for all our different personalities.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

This is what I love about Kindle accessories...you can really make the device your own.

I have to admit, I normally don't like cloth patterned bags.  I would never own a Vera Bradley.  It's just not my taste.  I can appreciate how someone would love them...but try as I might, they miss the mark for me.  However, my BB bag is totally my style...I didn't think it would in theory, but I adore it.

If you want a bag that is functional, consider asking Melissa for a custom order.  I can tell you, she is super easy to work with and there are no miscommunications.  My BB was custom made for me, using one of her fabrics.  She was receptive and sweet, and my bag was exactly what I wanted.  For example, my bag is blue, white and brown...most of her bags use black zippers and straps...I never thought to ask for brown finishes on mine, yet thats what I would have preferred.  Amazingly, Melissa cared enough to use brown without being asked.  You can imagine my surprise!

Honestly, design aside, the bag is super functional.  I would really, really suggest that you find fabric you like and go for a custom order.  The travel bag is something like half a yard of material.  You send it off and within a couple of days you're the proud owner of a great bag!

Also...on the actual BB website, there is a section of "male bags" that aren't flowery or anything...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have thought about a custom order- but truth be told I know NOTHING about fabrics.....which would work, which wouldn't etc. Though I understand I'd only need a yard or so for any given type.

My Ideal Borsa Bella bag would be large enough to fit my Kindle w/ an Oberon cover, in a main zippered pouch- lying sideways not vertical- with a smaller zippered pouch on the front side, and either a single strap attached to each end, or possibly two loop handles......if that makes any sense?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

You'd need much less than a yard for most of her bags. I _think_ the regular Kindle bag needed half a yard or less; the gadget bag only needed about eight inches. And if you look at lightweight woven fabrics -- cotton, quilter's cottons, broadcloth, anything like that -- those should all work, and there's a huge selection available, especially if you look at quilter's cottons.

If you tell her exactly what you said in your second paragraph, I'm sure she can make it happen!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have lots of quilt scraps hanging around that I am going to go through before I order from BB, though I love many of her fabrics. I bet Michelle could design you just the style you want. You never know, she might even add a new style from her collection. That's the beauty of working with a small artisan. I have seen some of her larger bags at a store in town, and I can attest that the workmanship is very high quality. I am a recovering seamstress/quilter, so I look at everything with a very critical eye. She is quality!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm one of those who doesn't like the bags either, but I enjoy looking at the photos of how others have put together a look. Personally, I'd never buy one. I did look at a few Coach bags today and thought a couple would work really well. I didn't have my Kindle (eeeek, dare I admit that?) with me so I couldn't check the fit. (Maybe that's a good thing!) 

I will keep looking at her bags though with the hope that she'll come up with a more executive or sophisticated or subdued look. I do want almost ALL of the Oberon cases though! Love those and my da Vinci should arrive next week, I hope!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> I will keep looking at her bags though with the hope that she'll come up with a more executive or sophisticated or subdued look.


That's an interesting thought. I wonder whether she'd be able to work with something like Ultrasuede, or even glove-quality leather.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I have a BB bag and it is great.  I am not a fan of most of her fabrics because they are just not me but I love the workmanship and the bag itself.  I have fabric for a custom bag and will get one made...eventually.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> That's an interesting thought. I wonder whether she'd be able to work with something like Ultrasuede, or even glove-quality leather.


Oooh! Ooooh! Ooooh! now THAT'd I'd be interested in! Glove quality- I saw a pair of olive green gloves in Nordstrom's today and they were to die for! I bought fake jewelry instead with a $50 gift card. Oh but those gloves were wonderful - on sale. I have nothing green in my closet otherwise I'd be owning those gloves right now!

Yes, I love the idea of a quality glove-leather bag! I could sling that over my shoulder on the way to lunch with some cash or credit card in there and read at lunch! Love that idea!
Is she listening


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I second the leather idea.......something classy, sexy, and edgy chic


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ummm....  does anyone send links to the BB-related threads to Melissa?  (Or are you reading this?)  

If so  --  I'm sure that leather or Ultrasuede would be too expensive to keep in inventory in a wide variety of colors, but if you bought a single piece of leather (or a couple of yards of US) for a test run, in black or tan or burgundy maybe, something that lots of people would like, I'll bet there'd be enough takers to give you an idea of whether it's worth it.

Everyone would also have to keep in mind that such materials are quite a bit more expensive than printed cotton, and the bags would have to be priced accordingly. 

(Dreaming of a travel bag in butter-soft glove leather, myself...  in bright red!)


----------



## lila (Jan 3, 2010)

Same issue here although I am sure I'll eventually find something that works. I actually like many of the flowery patterns, however, I am looking for something to use for business travel. I work in a really male dominated field and want really want something less girly - more modern, fun with a little edge.

I do think she has slight different fabric options on her website vs. the Etsy site.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

I guess the material is a little flowery for some, but I think others have mentioned that she does custom work? that's pretty cool


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Borsa Bella bags are very nice and there _are_ alternatives on Etsy. 
One of them is XS Baggage & Co. and Lisa is a friend of mine.  She started selling bags on Etsy a full year before Borsa Bella so she isn't a "copy cat". I have several of Lisa's bags and they are very well made and durable. The one that fits my K1 in it's original cover is the link below and what I like about it vs the Borsa Bella is it doesn't have an overall pattern. With Kindle becoming more prevalent I kind of hinted to her last year that it would be nice to have one of her bags that would fit my kindle and just a few other items. Also please note that her bags are not padded so you would definitely need your Kindle in some kind of cover.
http://www.etsy.com/shop/bagladiesinpa?section_id=5906779


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice bags and fabrics from XS Baggage. How nice that both XS Baggage and Borsa Bella are located in Washington state (where I am also located!).


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I am not one for big flowery prints (never have been) but I love the craftsmanship and design of her bags. They really are beautiful.

I did end up finding a design I liked, the Oliver Traced design in the Travel Bag so I ordered one. It isn't here yet but I can't wait to get it. 

It took me quite a while to find one I liked that I also thought would go with my cover.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

The maker of the bags (Melissa) is very sweet and her bags are very well made. I am rough on bags (2 kids tough) and the bag I purchased months ago is still going strong. It's been through the wash a few times and the colors still pop and the sewing is still together. Needless to say, I love my BB bag and have been recommending them to people at work with and without Kindles. The custom order fabric idea sounds like your best route if you like the style of the bags but not the fabric. Try it out and post pictures of what you decide!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

No, I don't like them either ... and I really don't care for most of the prints on the Vera Bradley bags either; they're all too busy/flowery for me ... although I do love a black/red/gray combo so there are some I could live with.  (In fact, there was a VB bag on ebay that I lost the bid on last week, but really liked the style and the pattern ... the fabric was classic black, and the style was "Curvy Tote.")

In fact ... that brings to mind a question I have about VB bags, but I will start a new topic for it ...


----------

